# Wanted:  Someone to Replace ATC Radar at 7 Sites



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

This from the Letter of Interest solicitation on MERX (also attached if link doesn't work):


> ....  The Government of Canada is preparing to procure integrated Area Surveillance Radar (ASR)/Secondary Surveillance Radar (SSR) systems that will replace the aging Air Traffic Control (ATC) radars that are currently operating at Canadian Forces bases.  The new ASR/SSR equipment will be supplied and installed by the successful Bidder, who will also interface the new ASR/SSR equipment to the existing ATC displays and consoles. The ASR/SSR Project will replace the six (6) existing operational surveillance radar systems and the Training and Support System, at the following locations:
> 
> 1)    19 Wing Comox, British Columbia;
> 2)    4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta;
> ...



Deadline:  2010-11-18 02:00 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time EDT


----------



## TimBit (3 Nov 2010)

Goose Bay? Really? I know it is the policy of our government to save the base and re-invest there, but I thought we were also trying to save money. I don't know how this contract will cost (probably not a fortune), but I would have hoped that we would have seen the writing on the wall by now...


----------



## Haletown (3 Nov 2010)

what ever happened to MAATS?


----------



## Occam (3 Nov 2010)

Haletown said:
			
		

> what ever happened to MAATS?



MAATS is the computer system, which takes feeds from the various radars and met equipment, as well as flight planning info.  The solicitation is for the new ASR and SSR equipment and installation only.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Goose Bay? Really? I know it is the policy of our government to save the base and re-invest there, but I thought we were also trying to save money. I don't know how this contract will cost (probably not a fortune), but I would have hoped that we would have seen the writing on the wall by now...



I somewhat suspect that, along with the need to replace ageing gear, there is a regulatory requirement that needs to be complied with. Goose Bay still being in operation would have to be made compliant.


----------



## TimBit (3 Nov 2010)

> I somewhat suspect that, along with the need to replace ageing gear, there is a regulatory requirement that needs to be complied with. Goose Bay still being in operation would have to be made compliant.



So true... I just wish we had (as in the GoC and the CF) the guts to call it what it is...dead. Surely that would relieve us of regulatory requirements...


----------



## Haletown (3 Nov 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> MAATS is the computer system, which takes feeds from the various radars and met equipment, as well as flight planning info.  The solicitation is for the new ASR and SSR equipment and installation only.



I know _what_ it is, I'm asking _what has happened_ to it . . .  kinda of a related question rather than start a new thread.  It links to any new radars so there is a direct connection to this solicitation.  Someone has to do the interfaces.

MAATS  became the orphan child of CAATS and CAATS appears to have been "disappeared" by NavCan . . .

Just curious . . .  has it ever been updated - the technology is based on mid 1990's computer technology & architecture, will it be updated if new radar feeds come in?    How is the  software maintenance happening?


----------



## Zoomie (4 Nov 2010)

Haletown said:
			
		

> MAATS  became the orphan child of CAATS and CAATS appears to have been "disappeared" by NavCan . . .



CAATS is still out there - just not the mega-terminal facility in Edmonton that was proposed.  CAATS is also software, all "strips" are now digital, no longer on paper.


----------



## Bert (4 Nov 2010)

MAATS was replaced in favour of RPDS2.  RPDS2 was expanded and became REDDS and REDDS is now in use at the TRACS sites.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=4227

From my understanding, the Sensis Corp won a contract to replace the aging airport surveillance radars, but its not likely to happen over-night.
Not sure of the final implementation or whether this only means equipment and/or support.
http://www.sensis.com/docs/768/p/
http://www.sensis.com/docs/625/


----------



## Occam (5 Nov 2010)

Bert said:
			
		

> From my understanding, the Sensis Corp won a contract to replace the aging airport surveillance radars, but its not likely to happen over-night.
> Not sure of the final implementation or whether this only means equipment and/or support.
> http://www.sensis.com/docs/768/p/
> http://www.sensis.com/docs/625/



By the looks of things, Sensis may have had some problems with the contract they signed.  Based on the information in the two links you provided, the very same thing (as well as integrated SSR) is being sought out in the MERX posting from 3 Nov 2010.  It's possible that Sensis wasn't able to meet the Mode 5 and IRB requirements, and DND/PWGSC was able to find an "out" from the contract.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2013)

Bump with the latest - from the short list .....


> .... This is a notice of the bidders who qualified on the Area Surveillance Radar/Secondary Surveillance Radar (ASR/SSR) Solicitation of Interest and Qualification (SOIQ) which closed as of 26 April 2011:
> 
> (1) Cessidian (EADS)
> Ottawa, Ontario
> ...



.... we have a winner!


> .... Amount 	$75,498,650.00 CAD
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2013)

The official announcement....


> Today, the Honourable Kerry-Lynne D. Findlay, Q.C., Associate Minister of National Defence and Member of Parliament for Delta – Richmond East, announced a significant investment in new and improved radars at Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) airfields.
> 
> Minister Findlay announced that the Government of Canada has awarded a contract valued at approximately $75.5 million to Cassidian, the defence and security division of the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company of Munich, Germany, for new area surveillance radar and secondary surveillance radar systems at RCAF airfields across Canada.
> 
> ...


CF/DND Info-machine, 11 Apr 13


----------



## Jester_TG (12 Apr 2013)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=4714




> NR 13.097 - April 11, 2013
> 
> COMOX, B.C. – Today, the Honourable Kerry-Lynne D. Findlay, Q.C., Associate Minister of National Defence and Member of Parliament for Delta – Richmond East, announced a significant investment in new and improved radars at Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) airfields.
> 
> ...


----------

